# Cavs vs Suns - 11.4.2007 - 8PM EST NBA TV HD/FSO HD



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_









*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Phoenix Suns*











*US Airways Center*
Phoenix, AZ
Sunday, November 4, 2007
8:00 pm EST








*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Daniel Gibson







SG – Larry Hughes







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Suns*:*







PG – Steve Nash







SG – Raja Bell







C – Amare Stoudamire







SF – Grant Hill







PF – Shawn Marion​*
*NOTES:*
*
- This game will be tough because Phx just got embarrased by the Lakers on National television at home. I'd imagine D'antoni will have them fired up for this one. 

- We don't matchup well with Phx at all - they have alot of quick, athletic guards and excellent outside shooters. We have been giving up a real high % on our 3's this year so far as well so it could get ugly

- Boobie and Co. will need to knock down their shots again as Phx will surely provide help for Hill on LBJ with doubles. It would be nice to see Lebron operating out of the low block again. 

*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Love to see Brown go small particularly if Sasha is available with Lebron at the 4.

Don't like this game as Phoenix just got whooped and we generally don't match up well with the Spurs


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It would be funny if we beat them though. Lebron plays really well against the Suns, because he's a fastbreak player, and the game gets into that tempo he likes.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sucks not having AV for this game: he plays the best pick and roll D on our team and the Suns run Nash off those picks a ton


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

1-2 isn't bad, I guess.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Looks like Amare is out tonight. This looks like it might actually be a good game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Amare out with knee problems tonight - hopefully for them it's nothing serious.

Suns still have Diaw to start and alot of firepower with Barbosa off the bench so it's gonna be tough


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive by larry

2 great blocks by LBJ


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron gets the ball in the open court ITS OVER. 100% of the time he scores


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Keep getting the ball inside - alot of easy looks (Suns interior D is AWFUL..)


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Does Hughes realize there is a reason he's always WIDE OPEN??


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God Hughes sucks and then you bring in Newble? blah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

PAVS to the hoop!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We better win this game w/o Amare: we have a huge size advantage.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Weak call against gibson there


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice minutes from the bench tonight..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

When Lebron is in the post I have no idea why we try to use Hughes as the post feederr.

Go Jones and Boobie!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie doing a great job on Barbosa defensively


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good timeout by Brown. Need to finish this half strong


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Lebrons shots are just terrible wtf. Hughes hasnt played much wooot. but ira newble gettin like 20mpg LOL


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Good 1st half overall - LBJ can't make a jumper tonight but is being aggressive attacking the hoop and drawing double teams. 

Boobie needs to stay out of foul trouble, the Suns are attacking Damon Jones big time on defense


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Feel like we should be up bigger at halftime.

With Amare out, is it really the best idea to make Gooden and Z into jumpshooters


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> Lebrons shots are just terrible wtf. Hughes hasnt played much wooot. but ira newble gettin like 20mpg LOL


The shot looks terrible tonight: time to bring Chris Jent back hehe. Too much hesitation with it tonight


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This halftime is crazy long.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is in and the offense makes a big sucking sound down


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man these refs are trigger happy with these travel calls


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

14 turnovers. Amazing how quick we can blow leads


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why aren't we trying to post somebody/andybody?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden has freakin grant Hill on him: go inside for heaven's sakes


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our offense is atrocious right now

Lebron is getting ball out near half-court instead of trying to establish position in the low block (and when he does, we don't space the floor or feed the post properly) 

Z and Gooden are firing 20 footers...uggh


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry wearing a big wrap on his leg - he might be hurt already


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What is Hughes FG% this year???? Has to be like 20%


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

That 3 by Bell hurt. Cleveland misses a couple of treys and Phoenix makes theirs.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Need to stop turning the ball over and get a quick start in the 4th - already down 5 now


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

The way this game is going - if LBJ can put together a strong qtr we can win this.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Barbosa just killing us


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This looks like if Cleveland wants to win, it'll take a monsterous effort from James down the stretch. I hate the way things are going right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why is Newble back in???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Can we buy out Hughes please???


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs down 6 with 5 mins left. Still in it but gonna need some stops the next few possessions


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Steve Nash burying us. Bad loss coming here - Cavs should have won this one


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was an utter waste of time watching this game. My brain says we'll be better when we're not playing Newble and Sasha has more time but the gameplan was just stupid. Pound the ball inside and do NOT get into a jumpshooting contest. We fell right into the Suns trap


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes shooting 27% on the year....we pay this guy $14MM


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

This game was a tale of 2 halves and 2 different teams in each half. 

*Phoenix 103, Cleveland 92*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> That was an utter waste of time watching this game. My brain says we'll be better when we're not playing Newble and Sasha has more time but the gameplan was just stupid. Pound the ball inside and do NOT get into a jumpshooting contest. We fell right into the Suns trap


We don't really seem to have a gameplan in the regular season. Mike B is solid in a playoff series making adjustments, in the regular season we just seem to go out there and hope Lebron is having a good night


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Without Amare, I was hoping Cleveland would win. 

I hope Demetris Nichols can find his stroke, his comfort and his game and take Newble's minutes.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I don't know how much more Larry Hughes I can take. I'm seriously losing my mind here.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> We don't really seem to have a gameplan in the regular season. Mike B is solid in a playoff series making adjustments, in the regular season we just seem to go out there and hope Lebron is having a good night


Same thing as last year: have a reasonable idea what to do in the first half. Second half after the other coach makes adjustment we just fall apart. I just can't believe we didn't try Gooden in the low block against Hill at all in the second half. 

Plus the execution needs a lot of work. I like they're trying to get Lebron the ball downlow but for heaven's sakes have someone other then I have no jumpshot Larry being the post feeder.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> I don't know how much more Larry Hughes I can take. I'm seriously losing my mind here.


In all seriousness, I'm regretting ordering league pass. I don't think I can handle watching 79 more games of Larry Hughes out there. 

I'm not opposed to a contract buyout..


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

To appreciate Larry Hughes you have to see the shots, passes, and moves he's NOT making, not the ones he is. He's a master of negative space. In many ways he's a basketball genius who can only be appreciated by few.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> To appreciate Larry Hughes you have to see the shots, passes, and moves he's NOT making, not the ones he is. He's a master of negative space. In many ways he's a basketball genius who can only be appreciated by few.


Brilliant


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)




----------

